# Mitutoyo 153-207 Micrometer Head



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

In a recent deal where i had bought some gauges and stuff.. this brand new still in the wrapper was in amongst the tools.. i have searched the interweb with out much success in finding what real purpose this is for.. so, i am asking the gang here.. what can i use this thing for in the best way? My curious mind wants to know.. 

Doc


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 12, 2022)

Pic?


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Pic?


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 12, 2022)

Custom positioning jig, custom measuring device.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> Custom positioning jig, custom measuring device.


oh boy.. but let's see if we can be more specific here.. what kind of positioning jig or what kind of measuring device could this best be used?


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 12, 2022)

comon for microscope stages


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 12, 2022)

Headspace checker.
Joe


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> Headspace checker.
> Joe


yeah...i don't do centerfire anymore.. just smallbore and i have a gauge already to measure the rounds for that


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 12, 2022)

Micrometer stop for a lathe


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> Micrometer stop for a lathe


i have thought about that, but wonder.. would there be the chance of damage to the face


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 12, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> i have thought about that, but wonder.. would there be the chance of damage to the face


Or how the delicate threads would hold up?


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

???


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> Or how the delicate threads would hold up?


yeah.. that too


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## IamNotImportant (Jan 12, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> View attachment 391926


nice


----------



## mikey (Jan 12, 2022)

Doug Gray said:


> Or how the delicate threads would hold up?



I use a micrometer head on my carriage stop for my Sherline lathe on occasion. I don't slam into it so the head has held up fine for decades. You don't need one for a carriage stop very often but sometimes when a bore has to be at a precise depth, it's nice to have it.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 12, 2022)

I have never seen a  micrometer stop that the threads had been damaged from slamming into it.
Now corrosion is another story...
As for the face, if it hits the mating surface across the face and not on the edge it will hold up fine.
I have seen them decades old crust un readable chipped and still working fine.


----------



## Doug Gray (Jan 12, 2022)

Stumbled across a very cool use tonight. Micrometer controlled follow rest





Nick is an interesting dude, he has just gotten a big gig for some small precision parts, and you can tell he excited.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 13, 2022)

I've used one to make a custom test fixture to measure parts in a production environment.


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 13, 2022)

Your only limited by Your imagination.....


----------

